# Need legal help with a sticky situation!



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I am in need of some legal (Civil/Possibly Criminal) help with a vehicle. Just PM me if you can help! Thanks for your help. This is in Harris County. Thanks again!


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Care to offer just a little more information?

Kinda' hard to know what to advise.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

PM...I've got advice for just about anything...What's the story?


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Just ask M/C he knows everything! lol


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

You need to just go ahead and knock 'em in the head: none of this wishy-washy stuff about whether it's civil or criminal then..


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Without some idea of the situation there is no way to know what advice to offer. However, basically if someone caused damage, you have a civil suit to recoup your losses. If someone caused intentional damage (or in some cases, damage while breaking the law) then its criminal. If its criminal contact the police in your area. Unless restitution is part of their sentence, you still have a civil case to sue for the damages. If its over a set amount ($5000 maybe??), you'll need an attorney to file in county civil court. If its under, then file a suit in Small Claims Court. Or contact Judge Judy and hope she's in a good mood when you appear before her.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Is it title work? Small claims extends to $10K not $5K these days btw.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

RACER said:


> Just ask M/C he knows everything! lol


And trust me, it's not easy knowing everything.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Sorry for the delay as I spent yesterday trying to contact every LE officer known or otherwise and trying to seek other legal avenues. 

This is going to be a long read, sorry. Ok, so heres the deal!

Basically, I have a vehicle (1988 model) that was going to be used for a hunting buggy and I had it stored at a buddies place while he was waiting for chance to work on it as he had quite a few projects in front of it. I have a bill of sale (with Vin# and all required information) on it and I have been trying to secure the title for awhile now without luck (it was going to be a lease vehicle and so I wasn't really worried about it).

Anyway, he didn't have time to work on it so another friend of mine said he would work on it. That other friend went and picked up the vehicle and took it to a shop that was co-owned by him and another individual that I did not know and they said they were going to make the repairs on it. So this went on for a month or two without any indication of what it was costing me, etc. even though I had asked that friend about the cost and or status on numerous occasions. 

Well, one day, out of the blue, I get an email saying that this other individual (not the friend) is going to be putting a lien on my vehicle if I didn't pay him for the work that he had done on it. I promptly returned emails and tried calling him and finally got a response and worked it out and then promptly payed him (yes I have receipt) for the work and yes I should have figured out something was amiss with him.

He then proceeds to tell me that him and my friend had split ways and were having issues and he was closing his shop and I needed to come pick it up the next day and of course I was working and couldn't arrange for that. So I told him that I would get it as soon as possible and he told me not to worry that he was going to take it to his house and store it and he said he was going to do some more work on it for me. So, I agreed and this went on for awhile. He then calls me and tells me I need to come get it because his HOA is on him about getting rid of it. I tell him that I will arrange something. Anyway, I tried many times to come pick it up but he always seemed to have something come up where I couldnt.

Then the other day I was looking on craigslist for Samurai Parts and I come across an add that describes my Samurai to the hilt and located in the same area where mine is located. I call and ask him about it and he proceeds to get angry and says that its not in that area any more that he moved it to a buddies house 3 miles from him which he concludes is not the "same" area of town as was on the craigslist add and that it was not him or his buddie.

Anyway, I told him that I wanted to come get it and no more excuses and he said fine but he wouldnt give me his or his buddies address and then the day before I was to come get it he told me he was going out of town for 2 weeks and would be back on the July 3rd and that I could come get it on the 4th. So on July the 2nd I text him what would be a good time to come get it and he keeps avoiding me and then tells me to come get it on the 3rd and of course I'm working and I couldn't and I tell him that I have already made plans to come get it on the 4th and he then starts getting pissy with me again.

He then tells me that I could come get it on the 4th at 4pm and tells me to bring along my title to prove ownership (which he knows I do not have) because the buggy is at his buddie's house which he tells me is a DPS trooper and this trooper will need to see my title before releasing it to me. Anyway, I told him this is a bunch of **** and that I have my bill of sale and he simple responds "Need Title".

I then proceeded to tell I was going to get ahold of the local LE agencies and then he told me that he would see me in court. He then tells me he is filling the lien papers because of storage fees. 

I then said to him that now I'm convinced it was him or his buddie that was trying to sell my vehicle out from under me and then he proceeds to tell me that "Its not your Samurai anymore I already filed a lien".

So thats the story (without some of the smaller details). I'm sorry, if I misspelled some of this stuff or messed up a couple of sentences.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. The only thing it seems I can do is take him to small claims court. None, of the police I've talked to seem to want to get involved (Not even a civil standby) as they are saying its a civil matter! 

This is not right and he apparently has a long history (found out after all this went down) with the law and that he is familiar with the court systems (if you get my meaning)!!! This guy apparently bullies people out things with these mechanic leans quite often. Do I not have any recourse?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

things that need to be done should not be posted about


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Nothing a little .40 cal can't take care of??


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Choot em!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I have thought about going over their and comfronting him about it but I have two small children and Im Firefighter/Paramedic and would lose all my credentials if I recieved a felony. As much as I want to (YOU HAVE NO IDEA) it isnt worth it in the end!!! This guys a punk!!!

Although, the Samurai wasn't all that much to purchase in the beginning. I have sunk quite abit of money into it (New Engine, Etc.) and now its being stolen from me, right in front of my eyes!!!! Now, I have to spend money that I don't have to get back what is already mine!!!!!

God, I sooooooo PIZZED about this!!!!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

If that's the case, then it's time to lawyer up. A phone call or letter may do the trick.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if I was a firefighter/paramedic, I would ask a few of the guys in the same PD for some assistance.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Sounds like you lost, sorry to hear. Legality and morality have nothing in common.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Tell us where the suzuki is at and maybe somone can go over like they want to buy it. Then ask that guy to come up with a title, when they cant come up with one then call the cops on them saying it might be stolen. Do a bluff if anything to see what that a/h does. If its in clear lake Ill go ask him about it.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I have someone that I think can help you. I will pass this info to him and see if he thinks so. If he thinks so, he will talk to you on the phone and get a better feel of the situation before charging you anything, and will let you know before you are charged anything. He is a very good friend of mine, and my personal attorney. I just want to make sure it's something that he thinks he can help with and something he is interested in before putting yall in touch, no offense, that's just the way I refer people to him. He is such an outstanding person that his services would quickly be abused if he 'advertised'..

Andrew

PS, I guess let me know if you are interested before I go to the trouble..

A


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Pier Pressure said:


> Tell us where the suzuki is at and maybe somone can go over like they want to buy it. Then ask that guy to come up with a title, when they cant come up with one then call the cops on them saying it might be stolen. Do a bluff if anything to see what that a/h does. If its in clear lake Ill go ask him about it.


Hes in the Spring area. If interested Ill pass the rest in a PM.



lordbater said:


> I have someone that I think can help you. I will pass this info to him and see if he thinks so. If he thinks so, he will talk to you on the phone and get a better feel of the situation before charging you anything, and will let you know before you are charged anything. He is a very good friend of mine, and my personal attorney. I just want to make sure it's something that he thinks he can help with and something he is interested in before putting yall in touch, no offense, that's just the way I refer people to him. He is such an outstanding person that his services would quickly be abused if he 'advertised'..
> 
> Andrew
> 
> ...


Andrew,

I PMed ya. Thanks again and yes Im very interested.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

shooks said:


> Sounds like you lost, sorry to hear. Legality and morality have nothing in common.


I understand what your saying but whats exactly legal or moral about what hes done or doing?

This is like having an old POS car that you bought at a swap meet with the intention of restoring and received a bill of sale for since it was just an old POS with your intention on getting on new title for and then you take it to have all new glass put in it and you tell the guy about the title issue and he decides to just keep it for his own after telling you for a couple of months that it wasn't ready and then going and getting the title on it and saying its his or selling it?

Is that moral or legal? Would you have an issue with this or would just let it go and chalk it up as an expensive lesson learned?

This guy is a crook doing what crooks do!!!


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

to file a lien you have to send letters to the last known owners adress i think its 2 letters see if the guy that you bought it from got any letters.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

For him to charge for storage, he must have a storage lot lic., I know Harris County requires one, I know several shop owners that have taken customers to court over repairs & tried to charge for storage, the judge asked for their storage lic, they did not have one & the judge told them then they could not charge for storage.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if he's a mechanic with a shop facility - I believe he can file a mechanic's lien and charge storage fee for each day past the date the customer is notified to pick up the vehicle. I believe it also has to be posted by a sign in the shop.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

fabian31269 said:


> to file a lien you have to send letters to the last known owners adress i think its 2 letters see if the guy that you bought it from got any letters.


I'll check! Thanks again!!!



Dawg said:


> For him to charge for storage, he must have a storage lot lic., I know Harris County requires one, I know several shop owners that have taken customers to court over repairs & tried to charge for storage, the judge asked for their storage lic, they did not have one & the judge told them then they could not charge for storage.


Thats exactly what I was told by another LE officer, Thanks!!!



speckle-catcher said:


> if he's a mechanic with a shop facility - I believe he can file a mechanic's lien and charge storage fee for each day past the date the customer is notified to pick up the vehicle. I believe it also has to be posted by a sign in the shop.


He closed his shop and I paid him for everything he did while my Sammy was in his shop. Whats in question is the lien that hes allegedly got for storage fees while my Sammy was at his house or buddies house.

I believe hes sold it already or hes trying to bluff me out on trying to get it back!!!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

TXDRAKE said:


> I'll check! Thanks again!!!
> 
> Thats exactly what I was told by another LE officer, Thanks!!!
> 
> ...


I'd talk to a lawyer asap!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Tell your buddy that took it over there to go get or explain to him that he just bought a Samari and owes you the $$$$.

With friends like that who needs friends...?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

chitty deal all the way around. if his shop is closed, i would be very surprised if he has a storage license to charge you fees under. And at his house??? good luck with that. next question. Do you have the keys to the Samuri and know where it's at? Just get a ride over there and drive that mother f'er off...what's he gonna do?

If you are in Fire/EMS you no doubt have LE buddies that could probably make this come to a head very quick... i would pursue that avenue before you sink more money into this screwed up deal with an attorney.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Post the last known shop/home address, persons involved names & let the problem be taken care of our way. Nothing illegal, just say'in it will get taken care of.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Only proper way to take care of it is to send a 10 day demand letter, certified to his house. This usually takes around 15 days because the 10 days excludes weekend and holidays. After the time has elapsed, you will could possibly file under theft of service , theft or Unauthorized use of motor vehicle. These depend on if there is any small.details left out that i dont know. 

Check phone records and log all contact, inbound and out bound to this bastard. Any emails, txt msgs, etc. 

If you demand and he doesnt reply in time frame and doesnt return property then it falls out of the civil and now is criminal again. I know if it was in my LE area i would file it in a heart beat. If local law enforcement doesnt work, call your local DA, and they will light a fire under their ***. 

If if its theft and property is worth over $1500, its a felony

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2 
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> things that need to be done should not be posted about


word i am not saying you should burn his house down but this dude sounds like a total Dbag


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> Do you have the keys to the Samuri and know where it's at? Just get a ride over there and drive that mother f'er off...what's he gonna do?
> 
> If you are in Fire/EMS you no doubt have LE buddies that could probably make this come to a head very quick... i would pursue that avenue before you sink more money into this screwed up deal with an attorney.


^^^^This. Possession is huge in these kinds of deals. I would get someone other than you to respond to the Craigslist ad, and see if it is yours. If it is just go get it. Sounds like all of his BS is a big bluff anyway so he has nothing legal to stand on and most likely won't do anything. Heck, find someone who does recovery, tell them he is behind on his payments and have them repo it or just pay them to go get it. It CAN happen.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Get you some hired goons....of the big hairy Italian persuasion. 

**** dude, I feel for you. Seems like a real mess. Wish I could offer help. Makes me angry just reading this.


-Nick


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Can you just report it stolen ? and tell the police you know where the vehicle is ?


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

bigbarr said:


> Can you just report it stolen ? and tell the police you know where the vehicle is ?


No, see G2outfitter's post. The vehicle would have to have been taken without his knowledge or consent. Since he gave him permission (initially) he must go through the 10 day demand letter sequence. There is likely a form printed by his DA's office with explicit steps outlined for him to complete, that must be followed by the letter, before the vehicle can be reported stolen.

What may be the real kicker is not having the title. I understand you have a bill of sale...but who's to say you bought it from someone that didn't receive it illegally themselves? Just a thought. See if your buds will run the VIN and locate the registered owner. I hope that is who signed your bill of sale. :clover:


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

wish I would a known about this Jason... I'm right down the road from spring. ... I could a easily picked it up for ya and ya could have left it at my house till you had time to come get it... anyway id be down for calling the guy to see if he still has it and going to look at it like I wanna buy it. 

lemme know if I can help...

oh and folks this isn't your run of the mill Sammy... this thing is freaking bad ***.. deff a head turner

im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Report it stolen and give the PD that guys name and number


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Report it stolen and give the PD that guys name and number


The police will confiscate it, but without a title neither this douche bag mechanic or you will be able to get it out of impound.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The police will confiscate it, but without a title neither this douche bag mechanic or you will be able to get it out of impound.


Rather have that then someone make off with the loot...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=289860&highlight=free+advice


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

What's your original buddy have to say about all this?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

TXDRAKE said:


> I'll check! Thanks again!!!
> 
> Thats exactly what I was told by another LE officer, Thanks!!!
> 
> ...


Unless he or his buddy have their homes registered as certified gargage keeper facilities, he is full of chit. He isn't licensed to charge storage fees without the aforementioned, as I recall.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Here is the application he would have to have done for his or buddies home, I believe: ftp://ftp.dot.state.tx.us/pub/txdot-info/mcd/pdf/form1894.pdf


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

More ifo around legality and limitations of storage in Texas: http://www.ricks-automotive.com/impoundlot.htm

Check the FAQ section


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW!!!! Thanks for all the great advice!!!! I went to the local small claims court today and they I had to first send a certified letter demanding the vehicle be returned and if no vehicle then cash in the amount what its worth to me!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Bozo said:


> What's your original buddy have to say about all this?


He was very apologetic and didnt realize that this guy was such a scumbag and offered to stand with me in court as a witness.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I have the vin # can anyone on here run it for me?


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> ^^^^This. Possession is huge in these kinds of deals. I would get someone other than you to respond to the Craigslist ad, and see if it is yours. If it is just go get it. Sounds like all of his BS is a big bluff anyway so he has nothing legal to stand on and most likely won't do anything. Heck, find someone who does recovery, tell them he is behind on his payments and have them repo it or just pay them to go get it. It CAN happen.


I tried shortly after it was posted but it was immediately pulled off (Imagine that) after I confronted him about it!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You may want to contact TDLR "Texas Dept of License and Regulation" if he said he is charging for storage with no license. TxDot doesnt handle those things anymore. If it wasnt in your name and he did send certified letters to the registered owner, waited his time period "which is why he kept putting you off " then he could file the lien papers. He may already have a title in his name "hence the craigslist add". Thats his reason for blowing you off for a while.

I think its gonna be a mess, both of you have interest in the vehicle now. It may cost more than whats it worth.

If he wants you to bring proof, print and get this form VSF011 notarized if he is saying he has a storage license. This is the newest form of vehicle ownership to pick up a car from a facility without a title, registration, etc.

http://www.tdlr.state.tx.us/towing/VSF011.pdf

.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Talk to my guy before you commit to anything. I believe his advice will be useful. It almost always is, he's a good guy.


A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

TXDRAKE said:


> I have the vin # can anyone on here run it for me?


I can post the vin or PM me.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the great help!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Won Hunglo said:


> Post the last known shop/home address, persons involved names & let the problem be taken care of our way. Nothing illegal, just say'in it will get taken care of.


Art,

Can I really do that legally?


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> You may want to contact TDLR "Texas Dept of License and Regulation" if he said he is charging for storage with no license. TxDot doesnt handle those things anymore. If it wasnt in your name and he did send certified letters to the registered owner, waited his time period "which is why he kept putting you off " then he could file the lien papers. He may already have a title in his name "hence the craigslist add". Thats his reason for blowing you off for a while.
> 
> I think its gonna be a mess, both of you have interest in the vehicle now. It may cost more than whats it worth.
> 
> ...


I was able (with the help of some 2coolers, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!) to run the VIN and then I was able to locate and contact the registered owners and although they no longer own the vehicle they are still listed as the registered owners via the title and they stated they have not recieved any letters or anything else concerning this vehicle and the last activitey on the VIN was back in 2001.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

TXDRAKE said:


> I was able (with the help of some 2coolers, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!) to run the VIN and then I was able to locate and contact the registered owners and although they no longer own the vehicle they are still listed as the registered owners via the title and they stated they have not recieved any letters or anything else concerning this vehicle and the last activitey on the VIN was back in 2001.


good deal... now tell the registered owners to file for a lost title so you can trasnfer the title into your name.. then throw it in his face at court.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

And ask for return receipt for the certified letters


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> good deal... now tell the registered owners to file for a lost title so you can trasnfer the title into your name.. then throw it in his face at court.


Could I file for the lost title (since I have the Vin#) and have them sign off on it? Or does it work that way?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

TXDRAKE said:


> Could I file for the lost title (since I have the Vin#) and have them sign off on it? Or does it work that way?


Yes, but who evers name is on the current title...their signature will have to appear on the paper work for the lost title.


----------



## FishTails (Aug 13, 2005)

Hope you get Samurai back **** like that sucks. Another story kinda similar.

Few years back my dentist bought a nice old VW from a buddy of mine cheap. Buddy thought title was lost. Dentist buys VW and takes it to his mechanic for a look over. Buddy's uncle somehow has title (through an estate settlement). Uncle wants money or the car. Lawyers get involved. Dentist gives uncle the car back BUT has the mechanic COMPLETELY disassembled the car. Uncle got the car back in boxes. It was legal. Dentist soon got the car back very cheap.


D.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> Yes, but who evers name is on the current title...their signature will have to appear on the paper work for the lost title.


Ok, Thanks.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

the mechanic could never get a legal title via mechanics lien without a signed work order authorizing his services.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I have another question after thinking about this issue?

Why can't I just report it as a stolen vehicle with the sheriff's office at this point? I have a Bill of Sale.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

any update?


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

TXDRAKE said:


> I have another question after thinking about this issue?
> 
> Why can't I just report it as a stolen vehicle with the sheriff's office at this point? I have a Bill of Sale.


 you cant report it stolen because you "know where it is", and you gave verbal permission for him to work on it at his house. get with your buddy, get the d-bag mechanics address and go get your car. call the constables office for a civil stand by, thats part of what they do, local LE agencies dont really get involved in civil matters.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I disagree. It's his property, someone else has it, in fact, took it to a different location without his permission. just because he knows where it's at doesn't mean it's not stolen..

I'm sure the authorities don't want him to go in guns blazing and take it back.. It sounds like it's at least somewhat secure, not a situation where you see someone take your truck and you follow them, that would require immediate action..

This whole situation sucks. 

a


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

lordbater said:


> I disagree. It's his property, someone else has it, in fact, took it to a different location without his permission. just because he knows where it's at doesn't mean it's not stolen..
> 
> I'm sure the authorities don't want him to go in guns blazing and take it back.. It sounds like it's at least somewhat secure, not a situation where you see someone take your truck and you follow them, that would require immediate action..
> 
> ...


 "He then proceeds to tell me that him and my friend had split ways and were having issues and he was closing his shop and I needed to come pick it up the next day and of course I was working and couldn't arrange for that. So I told him that *I would get it as soon as possible and he told me not to worry that he was going to take it to his house and store it and he said he was going to do some more work on it for me. So, I agreed and this went on for awhile.* He then calls me and tells me I need to come get it because his HOA is on him about getting rid of it. I tell him that I will arrange something. Anyway, I tried many times to come pick it up but he always seemed to have something come up where I couldnt".

based on his story in Harris county he would not be able to get that vehicle listed as stolen. we arrested a guy one night that had stolen a truck, the driver left the keys in it, even with his "confession" the DA's office would not take charges because the thief had the keys.

I am not saying go in "Guns Blazing" but he can go get the car. I would hire a recovery agency to get it, but thats just me.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Not going to spoil the outcome but I seen the Samurai in person today. I will let the TXDRAKE tell his story.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Won Hunglo said:


> Not going to spoil the outcome but I seen the Samurai in person today. I will let the TXDRAKE tell his story.


ewwww. that don't sound good... maybe the legal tables should be turned...

I'm certainly curious for more details when possible, considering it's best to keep details private in case of legal action..

a


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

After reading this saga, I'd love to know how it turns out.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

TXDRAKE, give us an update!!!


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

I would love to hear how this turned out!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok, Fellas, heres the conclusion (its going to be a long read) to this very frustrating situation and when I tell you this you will say that I should have bought a lottery ticket (and I did) because it was a chance in a trillion!!!

Ok, so after contacting many LE folks they all basically told me the same thing. They all pretty much said that since we had a verbal agreement and that there was no proof of him selling it then it was a civil issue and that I needed to take it up with the small claims court. Also, they all pretty much said that since he was not a licensed storage facility that he couldn't charge me storage fees and that unless he had sent the owners (as listed on the title) two (2) "notices of lean" then he couldn't file a lean. In addition, I did have a LE buddy that was looking into this individual to try and get what info. on him he could for me.

So, I went to the small claims court and asked to file a claim. The woman behind the counter proceeds to ask me if I have sent the individual a 10 day demand letter. Of course, I said "no" and she said that I had to do that and wait for the outcome of the letter before filing a claim. So off I go and write a ten day demand letter and send it registered with receipt.

In the mean time, I get the vin. number ran (with the help of a couple of 2 Coolers, THANKS SO MUCH, FELLAS!!!) and find and contact the owners that are still listed on the title. They proceed to tell me that nobody other than myself has contacted them about the vehicle, so I knew that the guy that stole my buggy was full of **** about the lien!!! Come to find out that the person on the title was a 38 year vetern of the Houston P.D. and his son is a state trooper and his other son is a Constable. Anway, I went to meet them (wonderful people) and took my Lost Title paperwork with me and they gladly signed it and I went and got a title and have it in my name now!!!!

So, here I am, waiting for the 10 day period (10 work days) and then I figured I would take him to small claims court. Anyway, during this time my truck breaks down (alternator) and I take it to a repair shop in Baytown. So, I'm wondering around the shop and just hanging out talking to the fellas and just happen to look over and see a small, strangly familiar looking engine sitting on an engine stand. So, I start enquiring as to what that small engine went in? So one of the young fellas states that it was his and that he was rebuilding it for his Suzuki Samurai that he had bought about a month prior and shows me pictures of the one he bought (no it wasn't mine).

So, we hit it off talking about Sammy's and he proceeds to tell me that him and a couple other buddies all bought theirs at about the same time about a month ago. We keep talking and I inquire as to where they found there buggies for sale and he tells me that they found theirs on craigslist and other forms of classifieds. This gets my interest peaked and I start asking more questions and I ask where around town they bought them and he tells me that one of his buddies bought his in Spring. I said "Really" and he said "yeah" and I said was it that one for sale for $2200.00 dollars? He said that yeah it was but the guy was very anxious to get rid of it and told them that they could have it for 1300.00 if they just took it tonight. So, I asked if his buddie had received a bill of sale or title with it and he promptly tells me no because the guy that sold it to them was in a big hurry!!! Imagine that!!!!

I then asked him if it was "Red" and he said yeah and then I ask if it has "White spoke wheels" and he said yeah it does actually and then I asked if it had a "big, nice, pipe front bumper" and he said ummmmm yeah it does and then I asked if it needed "Carb. work" and he said ummm well yeah and then I asked him if it had a "dent on the drivers door and rocker panel" and he said uhhhh, ummmm, yeah and then said "you know this vehicle don't you" and I said that yeah I'm QUITE familiar with it and that it had been stolen from me!!!!!

So, he proceeds to talk to his buddy that had it and sure enough it was my Suzuki Samurai and after verifying the vin. he tells me that I could come check it out and that if my story checked out that I could have it back no questions asked. By the way, it ended up back in Crosby near my house!!!! So I contacted the LE agencies and filed charges on the guy for Vehicle theft and as of this writing he had moved and they were having trouble finding the guy. I went and recovered it at the guys house and now Im officially in possesion of the vehicle again!!!! The guy that I recovered it from wanted to know about his 1300.00 bucks and I said "Here's what you have to do to take him to small claims court"!!!!!

WOW!!!! The world is certainly small and this just goes to show that what goes around certainly comes around!!! God, works in mysterious ways!!!!

If my truck hadn't broke down, had I not taken it to that shop, had I not seen that engine on the engine stand or known what kind of engine it was, had I not talked to that guy about the sammy's, etc., etc.!!!!!!!

The lesson that I will take away from all of this is that no matter what you buy if it is something that has a title you had better get it when you hand money over to someone and ALSO get a bill of sale in addition to and check out who you just send stuff to for work!!!!

I'm just glad it worked out and I appreciate all that offered advice and help!!! I also hope this scum bag gets all that he deserves!!! Thanks so much!!!!

By the way, This guys last known info. is: Michael Sanders
(832) 642-6162
23811 Pin Oak Dr.
Spring, TX 77389.

If any of you encounter this scum bag please give Precinct 3. Constables office a call or feel free to use this information to make sure he doesn't scam you or use it at your discretion!!!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm sure I left out a few of the details, Sorry!!! Also, I got the 10 day demand letter back and it said it was "Undeliverable" imagine that!!!!

I should see if his phone number is still good and send him a pic of the buggy and give him a few choice words!!!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

glad you got it back and everything worked out for you. Hope the young man gets his money back as well.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

WOW!! what a crazy story...... Yep, you can't trust anybody anymore. Everything has to be on paper these days. We all get sucked into bad deals though, especially through friends and family. We just have to be careful. I am really glad you did it the right way. Sometimes the right way is frustrating, but like you, I can't afford to be the second wrong trying to make a right. I have a family and people that depend on me as well. Really glad to hear it all worked out.........


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Everything happens for a reason. I'm glad this story had a happy ending for you.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow!! So glad you got it back. As for the kid, he learned an expensive lesson. And you both took home, "don't buy without a clear title!!"


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Glad to see it work out like it did. You have the car and the title.
Life is like that, Karma is real.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Good ending to this story. Thanks for updating us. It's amazing how people can straight lie to your face. Sometimes I feel bad making people sign a contract or just covering all bases so I don't get burned, but nowadays it's a must. A man's word and a handshake "used to" mean something. And yes, God works in mysterious ways.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> I'm sure I left out a few of the details, Sorry!!! Also, I got the 10 day demand letter back and it said it was "Undeliverable" imagine that!!!!
> 
> I should see if his phone number is still good and send him a pic of the buggy and give him a few choice words!!!


hang on to the rejected letter. If for any reason you ever need proof that you tried to contact him - that letter is it.

glad it all worked out for you!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll add a few more things, when you go buy a vehicle, make sure you bring a 130U with you and have them sign it in the appropriate place and make sure the person selling the vehicle is the person whose name is on the title. Very important additions to the above.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good news and I hope you bought a lottery ticket that same day. 

TH


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Russell B (May 16, 2010)

Txdrake..I do skip work up here in the Dallas area and I ran a quick search on the deadbeat and all I could come up with was his spouse Mindee Sanders and that they have a 2009 red jeep wrangler CV7R156, and a 2007 Chevy Silverado 90TYV8 reg in their name. No new address showing yet but I'm sure in the next 30 days something will pop up. If anyone ever needs a hand with vin/tag or locating a deadbeat such as this one, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Good news Jason.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks all!!! 

Russell, that would be them!!!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

You would think that a strange spelling like Mindee Sanders would pull up a fb acct but no go. I'm on my mobile so some of you other social sleuths take this up. I'm sure one of us can find them and make up a story to get contact info.


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Great story - glad everything worked out! Someone was watching over you for sure!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

http://www.bc-atv.com/aboutus.html

Check out the bottom of the page.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

not THAT looks promising...

A


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

gitchesum said:


> http://www.bc-atv.com/aboutus.html
> 
> Check out the bottom of the page.


Yeah, that was his shop that I took it to originally!!!


----------

